# Camo blanks



## beep119 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone knows of any good videos or articles on making my own camo blanks. I have looked but can't find anything. 
Trying to figure out what to use...acrylic, alumilite..or what ever...and what dyes to use for it.

Any info would be much appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## CREID (Sep 24, 2015)

beep119 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone knows of any good videos or articles on making my own camo blanks. I have looked but can't find anything.
> Trying to figure out what to use...acrylic, alumilite..or what ever...and what dyes to use for it.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated
> Thank you


 Of course you couldn't find any videos!!!!!!! Their camouflaged!!:biggrin:

Curt


----------

